# sharjah help



## mgortho (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi im from India and im a orthopaedic surgeon
Im offered a job as a specialist doctor in Sharjah , Al Batayeh. And im yet to travel therefore before committing i would require some information before i can take a informed decision

1. where i can find a good and safe housing locality with some Indians around for rent.

2. how is life in Sharajah - are there good western eating joints, recreational options for family.

3. how social are indian dispora over there. are there north indians too in sharjah

4. is it feasible to live in dubai and communte daily to sharjah for work

5 what is the apporx cost of leaving or the miscellaneous expenditure like food etc in sharjah

6. is it feasible to get a full time or part time maid/nanny for our kid 

7.how conservative it is in sharjah- is it ok for couples and their kids to visit each others homes and eat ,drink or go out

thank you


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

mgortho said:


> Hi im from India and im a orthopaedic surgeon
> Im offered a job as a specialist doctor in Sharjah , Al Batayeh. And im yet to travel therefore before committing i would require some information before i can take a informed decision
> 
> 1. where i can find a good and safe housing locality with some Indians around for rent.
> ...


I am not familiar with Sharjah so nt sure if this works - but lots of decent housing around the Corniche is available. Wherever you go there will be lots of Indians.

There are not too many western eating joints but lots of cuisine available. Sharjah primarily caters to people who work in Dubai and live in Sharjah (as the rents in Sharjah are much lower than Dubai), apart from people working in Sharjah itself. Alcohol is banned in Sharjah.

I would say that commuting from Dubai to Sharjah will be relatively easier than the other way round as you will be against the flow of traffic.

Look at the Dubai forum for cost of living - rents will be lower (look at DUbizzle.com)

Yes it is very feasible to get a maid. Wages can be from c. 1000 Dhs to 3000 Dhs (apart from food + acco + telephone + tickets home etc).

Sharjah is conservative but I wouldn't say it is any more conservative than a small Indian city. People do socialise. No alcohol is available. Traffic is sh!t. Things probably are slower and quieter till the afternoon on friday.


----------

